# All 80's All The Time.



## Trade (Jul 11, 2017)

The 80's were my favorite years for music. Post your favorite 80's tunes here. 

I'll start with this one.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 11, 2017)

Holding Back the Years


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 11, 2017)

I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For


----------



## Trade (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## Granny B. (Jul 12, 2017)

I love lots of 80's music too.  Here's one I just rediscovered.
Roxy Music - More Than This (1982)


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## Trade (Jul 12, 2017)

I just had to put this song and this scene together. It's so perfect.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 12, 2017)

Celebration


----------



## Trade (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## Trade (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## Trade (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 14, 2017)

Tainted Love


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 14, 2017)

I Can Dream About You


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## Trade (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## Trade (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## Trade (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 25, 2017)

Your Wildest Dreams


----------



## oldman (Jul 26, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> I Can Dream About You



Dan Hartman was one of my favorite all around artists. Not that it matters, but Dan was a gay man that never felt comfortable about his sexuality and this is why he never came out until just before his death. Unfortunately, Dan died of an AIDS related tumor. Dan was originally from my part of Pennsylvania. I saw him in concert one time in Philadelphia and I knew his brother Dave, which is how I met Dan. Dan was extremely talented as a musician and song writer. He asked me if I played any instruments and I told him that I did and that I played the banjo, harmonica, fiddle and harmonica. He told me that he bet that I liked Country music and I told him that he was right. He was just a really nice man. Thanks for posting his Billboard 100 song, "I Can Dream About You."


----------



## oldman (Jul 26, 2017)

One of my favorite 80's group:


----------



## Wren (Jul 26, 2017)

...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeMFqkcPYcg


----------



## Trade (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Trade (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 30, 2017)

The Breakup Song


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 30, 2017)

True


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Vega_Lyra (Jul 31, 2017)

*George Michael - Careless Whisper

*<strong>


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 31, 2017)

Ottawan - Hands Up (Give Me Your Heart) - 1981


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 31, 2017)

Eric Carmen - I Wanna Hear It From Your Lips (1984)


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 31, 2017)

How do you download those videos?  I want to download one to my flash drive and put it on my photo display.


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 31, 2017)

*There were a lot of songs in the 80's I liked, but I never knew--or don't remember--the titles or artists.   I found this great list of songs from the 80's.  When I find a song I want to hear, I open another tab and go over to YouTube to listen to it there. 
* 
http://www.tipex.org/80s/Artist.htm 
:barbershop_quartet_
*p.s. This list is also very handy for the song title games.*


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 31, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> How do you download those videos?  I want to download one to my flash drive and put it on my photo display.





> "It is generally legal to share and embed YouTube videos on the internet, but downloading them for your own offline use isn’t always permitted. Downloading videos is a violation of the YouTube Terms of Service, unless YouTube has explicitly given permission to download the video in question. "



https://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/how-to-download-youtube-videos/

You can download the music from places like iTunes, etc.


----------



## Trade (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## Vega_Lyra (Aug 3, 2017)

[h=1]Do you remember...?
Modern Talking - Cheri Cheri Lady 



[/h]


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 3, 2017)

Never heard that song Vega, must have been more popular in Europe than the US.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 9, 2017)

Our Lips Are Sealed


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 13, 2017)

Babe


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 21, 2017)

Good song Aunt Bea, I remember singing it a couple of times when I got home from work on payday, happy and dancing too.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 26, 2017)

Radioactive


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 27, 2017)

Two of Hearts


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 20, 2017)

Don't You Forget About Me


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 29, 2017)

Dance Hall Days


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 29, 2017)

Send Me An Angel


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 29, 2017)

The Promise


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 8, 2017)

Too Shy


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 8, 2017)

From the 80s


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 8, 2017)

*From the 80s*


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 8, 2017)

From the 80s


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 20, 2017)

Wouldn't exactly call it my _favorite_, but definitely cool. _

Handle With Care_ - The Traveling Wilburys_ - 1988_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 7, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 8, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 16, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Arachne (Aug 6, 2018)

[h=1]The Cure - Friday Im In Love[/h]


----------



## Arachne (Aug 6, 2018)

*Tears For Fears - Woman In Chains ft. Oleta Adams




*


----------



## Arachne (Aug 6, 2018)

[h=1]Mike & The Mechanics - The living Years[/h]


----------



## rgp (Aug 6, 2018)

Thanks for posting this Trade....I listened to just a bit of it.... Do not remember really liking some of the 80's stuff ? But listening now, I do. Some of the videos lead to others , like my all time favorite Emmylou Harris. 

I think it will be better heard with a little whisky sippin' later tonight <grin>

Thanks again !


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Trade (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 16, 2018)

I can't believe the 80's thread hasn't been "Rick Rolled."   :lol:


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## NckChrls (Oct 19, 2018)

I used to like that Rick Astley little shuffle move a few videos back. Though the groove Penn and Teller pick up here might've been easier to learn.


----------



## NckChrls (Oct 19, 2018)

Though I have to admit dancing to this was more pleasurable, if I remember correctly.


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 19, 2018)

"Oh Yeah, life goes on, long after the thrill of living is gone"


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## Olivia (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## NckChrls (Oct 20, 2018)

John Mellencamp? Not one of my favorites but can't argue with someone who listens to both Mellencamp AND Led Zeppelin.


----------



## NckChrls (Oct 22, 2018)

Wakey, Wakey...


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## Trade (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## MeAgain (Mar 13, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


>




Good one C'est, that when swinging was done in a swing. 
Reminds me of this song.


----------



## Trade (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## icaremystic (Apr 22, 2019)

MeAgain said:


> Good one C'est, that when swinging was done in a swing.
> Reminds me of this song.



Reminds me of his other song


----------



## icaremystic (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## icaremystic (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## icaremystic (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## icaremystic (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## icaremystic (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Trade (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Trade (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Lara (May 4, 2019)

Good road song if you're driving a "Little Red Corvette"...Prince


----------



## Trade (May 15, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Carol_1960 (Apr 20, 2020)

Getting the best of memories, thank you for sharing such excellent music


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## win231 (Mar 1, 2022)

Not exactly a "Tune," but I like ELP's arrangement of Aaron Copeland's "Fanfare For The Common Man"


----------

